
Every incoming freshman will get an iPad Pro at Ohio State - tnash
http://www.dispatch.com/news/20171004/ohio-state-apple-team-up-on-unique-technology-initiative
======
cujic9
I'm not convinced that these "computers in the classroom" programs actually
help students learn.

Computers are a great lever for amplifying effort when _producing something_
(ie: a "bicycle for the mind").

But technology is just too seductive of a distraction when trying to learn.

Plus, tablets are not even computers. They are built for consumption, not
production. They aren't even good for note-taking.

~~~
DamnYuppie
I don't disagree with any of your points. Another angle to consider is that is
more of a marketing ploy to attract "customers". The net cost of it is easily
offset by their tuition increases.

